# HOw Can I Change MY Mood



## KenPierce (Oct 20, 2006)

No, not my real mood, my mood as stated in the profile? I didn't see anything under the USer CP that would let me do it.


----------



## gwine (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think we're allowed to have "moods" anymore.  

You'll just have to use the smilies.


----------



## KenPierce (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh that makes me so


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 20, 2006)

I know...because I'm starting to feel ornery. And I really wanted to tell everybody...


----------

